# Leandro Wolves - I'm New :D



## Leandro (11/8/15)

Hi Everyone, Let me introduce myself, my name is Leandro ,I reside in the Johannesburg area. Been vaping for three weeks now, started with a Twisp, then bought me the ego one XL, Sold the Twisp, and bought myself the EhPro SPD A5 Box mod with temp control, good device. Vaping a lot of Vape Cartels offerings, King Royal & Orion. Next purchase will be the Billow V2 Tank. Looking forward to contribute from my side.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Wow that's a fast journey and you are well on your way! Welcome aboard @Leandro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (11/8/15)

Welcome to the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Welcome @Leandro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (11/8/15)

Welcome @Leandro ... see you're on the go already, Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

welcome @Leandro 
congrats on the move to vaping. 3 weeks in and you have some serious gear already.
est wishes going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Welcome to the forum @Leandro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karida (11/8/15)

hello,nice to meet you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/15)

Thanks for the introduction @Leandro, and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leandro (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that's a fast journey and you are well on your way! Welcome aboard @Leandro!


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Leandro (11/8/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the introduction @Leandro, and welcome to the forum.


Thank you!


----------



## Leandro (11/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Welcome @Leandro ... see you're on the go already, Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Riaz (11/8/15)

Hi and welcome to the forum @Leandro 

You on the right track! 

Well done on your journey so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (11/8/15)

@Leandro Welcome to the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leandro (11/8/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @Leandro
> 
> You on the right track!
> 
> Well done on your journey so far


Thank you!


----------



## ET (11/8/15)

Welcome dude, glad you've switched to vaping, it's awesome


----------

